
New Plundervolt Attack Impacts Intel CPUs - wolfi1
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-plundervolt-attack-impacts-intel-cpus/
======
rvz
> Plundervolt can't be exploited remotely, such as luring a user to a website
> and executing the attack via JavaScript.

It may be a nasty vulnerability, but it's no Spectre/Meltdown-level one that
is worthy of the name.

> Intel has also released microcode (CPU firmware) and BIOS updates today that
> address the Plundervolt attack.

Hit 'Microcode Update' reboot, and it's fixed.

Move along now, nothing significant (or remotely exploitable) here.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Previous microcode updates slowed Intel processors with >20%.

~~~
ngneer
Not this. This is merely a configuration issue. Intel left an interface open
that should not have been left open. A processor is a large distributed system
and undervolting does not go well with secure computation.

